# Starting 49cc engine w/ broken pullstart



## Evader 53 (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello!

I have a 49cc gas scooter and the other day the pull start assembly broke.

I took the pullstart off and the plastic has been cracked all-over the inside. Truthfully, I don't have the money to buy a new pull-start and since this is an oem brand I am pretty sure that the pullstart repair kits wont work.

I was just wondering if there are any ways to start an engine without the pullstart? Powerdrill (I have no idea?!)?

Thanks,
Evader


----------



## Money-Penny (Sep 7, 2006)

Power drill and a socket, if it has a nut on the fly. u could always weld one on.


----------



## Evader 53 (Nov 11, 2006)

I am not any knowledgeable on engines, so I have no idea what a nut on the fly is?

I took a picture so I don't have to try and describe it...










When looking at the engine yesterday, I saw that the thing that the circular thing that turns that is connected to the pullstart has a red and black wire connected to it. Is there anyway I could use some sort of battery to jump-start it? (It does not have electric start, only pull).

Just another idea, because really I have no idea what I am talking about.

Thanks for the help,
Evader


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

how old is that thing? Didn't it come with a warranty?


----------



## Evader 53 (Nov 11, 2006)

It's about a year old, but I bought it from some no-name company and the scooter is a no-name brand.

It had a warranty covering it for the first month ;0 ... but thats it.

Anyone else have any ideas on how to start this bugger?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

If it has a clutch
Try pushing it and pop the clutch better yet one person on bike while another pushes
Be sure the gas and key is on.


----------



## Money-Penny (Sep 7, 2006)

I cant really tell what im looking at, but i suggest a power drill and a socket on the nut in the middle.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

could you put a a starter cup that a rope would wind around like the real old mowers did ? i think that would work , you would just have to fnd one of those old style cups and put it on under the nut ,


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

buy a new one from the noname company with the warrenty swap engines on them ship the new one back with the broke engine and get your mony back. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

You can't jump start it with a battery because it doesn't have a starter. You might be able to take it to your local small engine repairman and find something to fit off another engine on the cheap. Sometimes these off brand engines try to mimic name brands, you might get lucky and find something to work. Do you have pics of the piece that broke?


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Send us a pic of the broken part. Maybe you can reinstall it with oversized washers. I don't know where you reside, but here in the Toronto area we have a store called Princess Auto Supply and they often have overun parts for sale, many of the from the no name variety, they also have briggs & stratton and honda engines plus many chain saw engines for sale.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

for 12.95 never hurts to try

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Gas-Scooter-PULL-STARTER-Part_W0QQitemZ200056858243QQihZ010QQcategoryZ11332QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykal10 (Aug 23, 2012)

i had that same problem on my pocket bike and i juss used a power drill and a socket peice it fired up right away:thumbsup:


----------

